# Cleaning/painting the mower deck



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Im gonna take the night here to clean/paint my deck before its needed this year. WHat color should I do, Red or Green?
pics will be added as i go

-Joe


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I always thought the craftsman moweres were generally gray. Sheepishly, I must admit I was looking at them a month ago, but can't remember.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

tractor beam said:


> I always thought the craftsman moweres were generally gray. Sheepishly, I must admit I was looking at them a month ago, but can't remember.


They are, but I have always wandered towards mahindra red or john deere green


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Plus, I have no grey, and dont plan to get any, the deck is currently black


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cool, so our votes will dictate what color you select? John Deere green then!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

tractor beam said:


> Cool, so our votes will dictate what color you select? John Deere green then!


Yes, and OK!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Took alot of force to get those blades off, I dont think they have been off in atleast 7 years


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Heck that don't look that bad as it is..... Are you going to keep the factory paint as a base, or strip it totally down?


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Change of plans, I have no green atm, so I just did the bottom in red to deal with the rust, im gonna leave the top black for now, and get the green another day,


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

tractor beam said:


> Heck that don't look that bad as it is..... Are you going to keep the factory paint as a base, or strip it totally down?



When i get the green, im going to probabily hit it with some sand paper, and a wire brush, clean it up, wash it, then just paint it. maybe a light coat of white first. I really have no methods, I just wing it usually


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

The top cleaned up nicely, and got some green that i had lying around to get some of the rust spots.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

One vote and you go the other way. Okay, I see how you are!:lmao:


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

tractor beam said:


> One vote and you go the other way. Okay, I see how you are!:lmao:


lol, be quiet, im getting to it, Im also gonna look for some craftsman grey too


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ill do that sometimes - use different paint to prime rust spots - majority of mine wind up painted black, some are grey or even red ( depending on factory color).


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Any idea where I can get cheap blades. Online maybe? I don't want to spend a fortune on new blades


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cheepest ive gotten blades is either on clearance at TSC or $15 at parts places - id search ebay, but then again with shipping , it might not be that cheep.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Paid 43$ at lowes. New blades installed. Senior skip day @ school tomorrow so I can maybe get the deck installed and leveled and the bagged on.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Joe,
It's looking good! Just my opinion, I would stick with a black deck... Might stay looking better for a longer period... If not black, next choice would be the green.
Keep up the good work!
Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------

